# I purchased a laptop. They suggested a new browser called "Brave"



## Paco Dennis (Aug 27, 2022)

My other laptop died, so I purchased a refurbished one for $300. The manager recommended a new browser. "Brave" automatically is focused on privacy. The user has control of how anonymous you want to be. I am trying it. It is faster than any browser I have used. Their search engine is different than google...which is a little weird. Here is a video...kind of technical,  and I will give their website for those interested.






https://brave.com/


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 27, 2022)

Thanks for that. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

I haven't heard of that browser, Paco Dennis.
Let us know how your experience with it, goes for you!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 27, 2022)

So far it is behaving great. I think it is faster than the other browsers I've tried. It also lets you decide which search engine you want to use. DuckDuck Go, Bing, Google, some others. It has some very unique features also...like earning bit-coin from letting some ads through....too weird for me, but some might like to get into that aspect of it. I give it an A- so far.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 28, 2022)

I use Brave, I like it


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> So far it is behaving great. I think it is faster than the other browsers I've tried. It also lets you decide which search engine you want to use. DuckDuck Go, Bing, Google, some others. It has some very unique features also...like earning bit-coin from letting some ads through....too weird for me, but some might like to get into that aspect of it. I give it an A- so far.


Very interesting.  Thanks for the feedback on it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> So far it is behaving great. I think it is faster than the other browsers I've tried. It also lets you decide which search engine you want to use. DuckDuck Go, Bing, Google, some others. It has some very unique features also...like earning bit-coin from letting some ads through....too weird for me, but some might like to get into that aspect of it. I give it an A- so far.


Hubby broke the laptop and I won't let him buy a new one.  It is beyond repairable.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrr....


----------



## Flarbalard (Aug 28, 2022)

@ Paco Dennis  Thank you, I'll give it try.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 29, 2022)

I use Brave for my Facebook page, and a different browser for my general searches. This way, I can keep the Facebook open but clear cookies after every session on the other one.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 29, 2022)

Brave is not new. I've been using it for more than a year. It has it's good points and some not so good. It has the ad blocking feature built in. I always use Brave when I'm on SF. One day it crashed so I used Chrome. I noticed ads popping up so I thought SF had added ads to get revenue or something. When Brave was up and running again, no ads on SF.  I have trouble connecting to a couple of sites when I use Brave. And I still haven't figured out how to make it so that my bookmarks are saved across devices, like with Chrome. I tried to do it for Brave but something glitchy happened twice, so I just gave up.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 29, 2022)

Delete


----------

